# Conexión de vumetro pasivo para medir volumen



## GloW_iNg (Sep 19, 2009)

Buenasss!!

Pues nada me he pillado un VUmetro de un amplificador muy viejo, de los 80 o asi...

El tema es que para probarlo lo he conectado a la salida de un pequeño equipo de musica de unos 10W (RMS) o asi.... no se exactamente, pero poca potencia...
Y responde pero muy levemente, no llega ni a la mitad y practicamente inmovil, no se mueve "al son de la musica" 

Os pongo una fotito del VUmetro y el circuito que tiene (muy sencillo por cierto), y me decis que puedo hacer para usarlo, si hay que adaptar la señal de entrada, o si cambio el pequeño circuito que tiene o lo que sea necesario para utilizarlo en un amplificador que tengo en proyecto de 20Wx2 con un TDA2040.

Saludos!! Y Gracias de antemano!! 

PD: Lo he conectado en paralelo con los altavoces. M a la masa A1 a un Altavoz y A2 a otro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

Probá disminuyendo el valor de las resistencias de 320K. Como no decís cual es la potencia del amplificador original no te puedo decir a cuanto bajar el valor, pero, en ultima instancia, poné un trimpot y ajustá el valor con cuidado hasta que funcione. Luego, tal vez tengas que reducir el valor del capacitor electrolítico, pero eso se vé después.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Sep 19, 2009)

De acuerdo, pondre una resistencia ajustable y la regulare hasta que vea que funciona bien, lo de bajar el condensador como lo calculo??
Supongo que el valor de los condensadores vendran dados segun el valor de las Resistencia. Hay alguna formula para hallarlo??

Por cierto puedo conectar este VUmetro en paralelo con la carga o debo de adaptarlo de alguna manera??

Saludos!! y Gracias!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2009)

Ponelo así como está, en paralelo con el parlante. Al bajar el valor de la resistencia el capacitor va a tener menos influencia en la velocidad de respuesta del vumetro, así que primero ajustá el trimpot y luego vemos si hace falta disminuir o aumentar el capacitor.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, entonces el condensador lo que va ha hacer es que el vumetro se mueva mas rapido o mas lento. En el caso de que valla lento, tendre que disminuir el valor y aumentarlo para lo contrario...

Muchas gracias ezavalla. En cuanto lo pruebe comento aqui aver que tal.

Saludos!!


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 23, 2009)

Tengo un pequeño aprato que no se como se llama tecnicamente (es un medidor de aguja) sacado de una cb, el medidor de señal, el caso es que quiero adaptarlo para que me sirva para medir el audio, como un analizador de espectro pero de un canal,
Lo conecte directamente y la aguja se va al maximo y de ahi no se mueve, despues probe con unas rsistencias pero no media bien y al final con unos condensadores consegui medirlo pero con muy poca sensibilidad.
Creo que deberia montar un pasabajo o un circuito de luces autoritmicas para activar el medidor pero como casi no entiendo del tema no quiero montar nada sin saber, agradeceria cualquier ayuda ya que en el foro y en google no he encontrado nada sobre el tema.
Un saludo


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola Daniss1, te  paso un circuito que uso asiduamente con excelentes resultados. Consta de un detector con dos diodos y luego un amplificador logarítmico con un 1N4007 a masa, se le puede acoplar a una salida de parlante  o en tu caso a la salida de un filtro, si pretendes hacer un analizador de espectro. Cualquier cosa danos algunos datos más concisos de lo que pretendes. Saludos C


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 24, 2009)

Pues es una lector de este tipo http://images.villageorigin.com/001480-089/001.jpg que saque de una emisora, pero que no lleva ningun circuito en ello, lo llevaria en la placa base, entonces lo que quiero es hacer un medidor de este estilo: http://img178.imageshack.us/i/vumetro1.jpg/ pero analogico, habia pensado tambien en montar uno de leds como este pero poner las salidas de los leds en serie y acoplarlo al medidor aunque no creo que funciones. ¿serviria el circuito que me has recomendado para esto?

Una cosa mas: soy muy nuevo en esto y muchas veces me quedo con dudas: en el esquema salen: 
C1 0.1uF condesador (de que tipo)
C2 0.1uF condensador
D1 1N4148 (diodo)
D2 1N4148 (diodo)
D3 1N4007 (diodo)
R1 220 ohm
R2 220 ohm
Pot1 5kohm
Vu supongo que sera el medidor que quiera poner.
He interpretado bien el grefico?? lo de los condesadores me guio un poco por un viejo libro ¿serian de poliester ya que no llevan polarizacion?
Otra duda mas: Iria uno de estos por cada canal no? y la masa de cada canal a tierra?
¿para que sirve el potenciometro?

Perdonad el ladrillo pero es que ando muy perdido


----------



## crimson (Dic 24, 2009)

Hola Daniss1, tenemos que ver lo siguiente: el instrumento que sacaste seguramente debe tener una resistencia limitadora, hay que ver cuánto mide. Me explico: todos los instrumentos están basados en un medidor sensible, los vúmetros de audio deflexionan al máximo con 200 microamperes, los de la figura tal vez con un poco más, los tester con 50 microamperes y así. Esto hace que si le ponés directamente la tensión a medir, aunque sea una pila chica, la aguja se estrelle contra el fondo de la escala. Para evitar esto, y que mida la tensión que queremos medir, se coloca en serie una resistencia limitadora, para que a máxima tensión a medir, la aguja llegue a fondo de escala. En el caso de la foto, el instrumento mide hasta 30V, por lo que debe tener una de estas resistencias, hay que desarmar el instrumento y sacarla (o puentearla), así el instrumento queda sensible. A esto se agrega el circuito que te mandé, los componentes son comunes, si lo utilizás para audio podés usar capacitores de poliéster. La resistencia variable no es un potenciómetro, es un preset para regular el instrumento. Se ajusta de la siguiente manera: se inyecta una señal en la entrada, a máximo volumen y se regula el preset para que la aguja llegue justo al final de la escala, con esto ya está calibrado. Comentame con qué te encontrás al desarmar el instrumento. Saludos C


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 28, 2009)

Tengo varias nuevas noticias:
1º el aparato no es en si un medidor sino solo la aguja con labobina y NO tiene ninguna resistencia.
2ºhe probado a limitar la entrada con resistencias pero la antena se sigue yendo al final de la escala.
3ºtiene dos pares conectores, uno creo que es para una bombilla que lleva y los otros dos contactos para la bobina de la aguja.
¿que solucion tiene?
Gracias a crimson por responder tan rapido y de forma tan completa, me ayudado muchisimo.
Un cosa: dices que al ser audio puedo usar los capacitores de polietser, ¿que pasa si los uso electrolitico? 
Voy a ponerme a ello y compro los componentes, pero necesito saber lo de los condesadores, antes de comprar nada.
Lo ultimo ya: he pensado en poner una resistencia limitadora y acoplar directamente a la salida de la mesa o el ampli, ¿que pegas tendria? me refiero suponiendo que funcione que ventajas tiene tu circuito?



> Lo ultimo ya: he pensado en poner una resistencia limitadora y acoplar directamente a la salida de la mesa o el ampli, ¿que pegas tendria? me refiero suponiendo que funcione que ventajas tiene tu circuito?


No se si me he explicado bien: lo que digo es acoplar al medidor una resistencia sin ningun tipo de circuito.
Otra duda mas: para que me mida los dos canales(r y l) tendre que juntar los dos cables, hace falta algun diodo o algo?


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola Daniss1, si le colocas audio directamente no creo que funcione, pues es corriente alterna, me parece que ese tipo de instrumentos sólo mide corriente continua, por eso hay que rectificarla. Por el valor en microfaradios de los capacitores te conviene poliéster de 100V de aislación. La recomendación de mi circuito viene dada porque es un medidor logarítmico. Si haces un medidor lineal vas a tener el problema que a bajo volumen la aguja no se mueve ni un poquito y recién a alto volumen va a dar algunos saltos. El medidor logarítmico, por el contrario, hace que tanto a bajo como a alto volumen la aguja tenga movimiento. Pero, por supuesto, todo es cuestión de experimentar. Saludos C


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 28, 2009)

Te preguntaba lo de los capacitores porque tengo otro proyecto en el que no venia indicado si eran de poliester o electroliticos, es un adaptador de linea a phono, y compre capacitores electroliticos, entonces supongo que tendre que cambiarlos.
Tendria alguna pega usar electroliticos, me dices lo del valor en microfaradios me convendria usar de poliester pero estos otros los he encontrado en electroliticos,¿puedo usarlos igualmente??


----------



## crimson (Dic 28, 2009)

Sí, por supuesto, respetando las polaridades, lo que pasa es que todo audiófilo viejo *trata de evitarlos* porque resultan ser la mayor fuente de problemas en los montajes electrónicos, por eso, como el valor de los capacitores es bajo (0,1uF, o sea 100nF) se pueden conseguir de poliéster y realmente no son caros, a precios de Argentina un electrolítico cuesta 20 centavos y un poliéster 45 centavos, es decir, muy poco como para andarse preocupando. Saludos C


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 6, 2010)

lo he montado y no funciona (lo probe con el mp4) y no se si hara falta un preampli de entrada, pero como no se el maximo que admite no me arriesgue


----------



## crimson (Ene 7, 2010)

Probablemente el instrumento sea muy duro, con un mp4 tendría que funcionar perfectamente. Hacé la prueba de conectar una pila de 1,5V como está en el dibujo, el instrumento en algún punto tiene que irse a fondo de escala. Con cualquier vúmetro común de 200 uA no vas a tener problemas, pero si el instrumento es de 1mA o más estamos fritos, vamos a tener que inventar otra cosa ¿probaste cambiar el instrumento por un tester analógico en el rango de 50uA? Saludos C


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 7, 2010)

no, pero probe conectarlo a un analizador de espectro y las barras se movian solas, sin poner la musica, debe de ser por ruido de fondo o algo, despues puse la musica y las barras se elevaban un poco mas pero no seguian exactamente el ritmo de lamusica.
Pruebo lo del tester a ver que pasa y te digo


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2010)

No entiendo el concepto de lo que buscas. Un analizador de espectro o un vumetro? Una simple aguja no puede interpretar mas que un solo canal de audio y ademas una sola frecuencia.


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 7, 2010)

busco vumetro pero por probar lo conecte a un analizador de espectro, esto seria como lo que llevan las mesas de mezclas pero analogico en vez de leds, ttendre que hacer dos circuitos iguales, una para el canal derecho y otro para el izquierdo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 7, 2010)

Si es un vumetro o bien tomas de la salida del pre o de la salida de audio. En los dos casos tendras que "tarar" contra otro equipo que te sirva de patron de medicion. Busca que tension equivale a 0 DB(cero db)


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 7, 2010)

Me parece que el problema  está en el medidor de la aguja, en breve cuelgo fotos del proyecto a ver si alguien sabe porque puede fallar, 
una cosa que he visto es que los capacitores son muy grandes, me los ha dado de 100p creo recordar, pero siendo de 0,1 me parecen grandes.... umhhh no se si sera eso, lo he repasado todo y sigue sin funcionar


----------



## patomonono (Ago 6, 2010)

Amigos: Hace tiempoo que me daba vueltas en la cabeza poner un par de vúmetros análogos en mi PC. Buscando en  la net, encontré varios circuitos, del que finalmente construí éste:

Por supuesto, no me funcionó, así que le saqué el condensador de la entrada y ahí si me registró perfectamente, alimentado con la salida amplificada que les muestro:
El enchufe blanco va a los Vu.



Aquí les dejo una img. del circuito, detrás de los Vu, como siempre me doy maña para llevarlo a la mínima expresión:



Y finalmente una vista puestos en mi PC.



Luego de todo este preámbulo, les platico que habiéndolos alimentados de la salida del amplificador, la indicación de los Vu, me muestran, obviamente la señal amplificada, por lo que debo estar pendiente, si subo el volumen, restarle con los pote, para que no golpee la aguja al final de su recorrido y viceversa. Lo que quiero hacer, es alimentar los Vu, antes de amplificar la señal, con lo que lograría independizarlos del volumen y para esto no he encontrado el circuito adecuado. ¿Alguien me puede sugerir algo?
Gracias.


----------



## fausto garcia (Ago 7, 2010)

Saludos compañero yo tenia el mismo problema con mis vumetros cuando bajaba el volumen se apagaban y cuando lo subia un 80%  se encendian por completo y se perdia la indicacion esto lo solucione con un circuito que se llama control automatico de ganancia (AGC) su funcion es de controlar a un nivel determinado la señal es decir, que si la señal baja la amplifica y si sube la atenua manteniendo la indicacion siempre en un punto medio ,mis vumetros son a leds pero el funcionamiento es similar puedes buscar en el foro como circuito AGC. El circuito que use lo saque de la revista resistor y funciono perfectamente y no necesita circuitos raros solo un operacional tl082, dos fet de baja señal y algunos componentes pasivos, se conecta antes del amplificador.Voy a buscar la revista y si lo necesitas lo subo.Saludos


----------



## patomonono (Sep 2, 2010)

*Fumando espero,el circuito que yo quiero..............*


----------



## crimson (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola patomonono, el problema es que estás usando un circuito detector de tensión lineal, mientras que el sonido es logarítmico, por eso se mueve la aguja a alto volumen pero ni se entera a bajo volumen. Con el amplificador logarítmico se mueve un poco al principio y recién llega a fondo de escala cuando está a fondo. Se calibra de la siguiente manera: se pone música a todo lo que da y se ajusta el preset de 500 ohm hasta que la aguja toque el máximo de la escala. Si querés ver la señal de entrada independientemente del volumen hay que poner un pequeño preamplificador, con dos transistores, es sencillo. Saludos C


----------



## patomonono (Sep 4, 2010)

*Crimson que gusto leerte. Te platico que la semana pasada estuve en Baires, con la gente del Club fiat 125. Tengo muchos amigos allá. Regresé el 27 de Agosto. Me atendieron como Rey.
Bue, ref. al circuito amplificador de señal, me queda una duda: Obviamente lo alimento antes del amplificador, ¿Y donde conecto los Vu?
Muchas gracias.*


----------



## crimson (Sep 5, 2010)

Hola Patomonono, la próxima visita avisá con tiempo, por ahí charlamos un rato en vivo y en directo. ¿Tenés un 125? Creo que era el "Mirafiori", yo soy casi pariente, tengo un 128, un "Europa" desde hace muchos años y me cuesta cambiarlo... uno se encariña con los fierrros. Te mando el circuito completo, par evitar dudas. Saludos C


----------

